# Let's see who can I.D. this animal



## Brad Ramsey (Feb 21, 2010)

He is spending the weekend here then getting shipped to his new home in Florida .... anyone know what species this is?

-Brad


----------



## Teal (Feb 21, 2010)

*Sheesh, and here I was thinking I would own this thread... lol
Reptiles aren't my specialty, but it's CUTE! *


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 21, 2010)

looks like a panther cham to me. But i'm not expert on chams


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Feb 22, 2010)

Mvskokee said:


> looks like a panther cham to me. But i'm not expert on chams


Nope.

-Brad


----------



## super-pede (Feb 22, 2010)

veiled chameleon


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Feb 22, 2010)

super-pede said:


> veiled chameleon


Not even close ....

Hint:
It's in the Kinyongia genus.

-Brad


----------



## super-pede (Feb 22, 2010)

kinyongia uthmoeller


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Feb 22, 2010)

super-pede said:


> kinyongia uthmoeller


Very good
Here's another one

-Brad


----------



## Jmugleston (Feb 22, 2010)

At first glance it appears to be _Furcifer verrucosus_ or spiny chameleon.


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Feb 22, 2010)

Jmugleston said:


> At first glance it appears to be _Furcifer verrucosus_ or spiny chameleon.


Close, but no.
It's a boy and he's a bit dark in the picture ... Furcifer is right!

-Brad


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Feb 22, 2010)

Here's one more for tonight

-Brad


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 22, 2010)

Brookesia superciliaris?  

After looking around, it seems to big to be B superciliaris(?)


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Feb 22, 2010)

Galapoheros said:


> Brookesia superciliaris?
> 
> After looking around, it seems to big to be B superciliaris(?)


Nope.

-Brad


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 22, 2010)

Total shot in the dark...Rhampholeon acuminatus?


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Feb 22, 2010)

zonbonzovi said:


> Total shot in the dark...Rhampholeon acuminatus?


Excellent guess ... genus is right, species is not.

-Bard


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 23, 2010)

R. temporalis?!  no, no ...spectrum!  NO wait, it IS temporalis!  NO?


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Feb 23, 2010)

Galapoheros said:


> R. temporalis?!  no, no ...spectrum!  NO wait, it IS temporalis!  NO?


Ha!
spectrum is right. 
How about another ... although no one has identified the Furcifer sp. yet
This one is easy!

-Brad


----------



## codykrr (Feb 23, 2010)

not sure, but i have to say you have an awsome collection! ive always wanted a chameleon but too nervous about dropping that kind of cash on something i might not be able to keep alive and healthy.


----------



## redrumpslump (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm probably wrong but im gonna just gues and say Jackson chameleon? Awesome collection tho


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 23, 2010)

Kinda looks like Jacksons, smooth looking back though:?

""not sure, but i have to say you have an awsome collection! ive always wanted a chameleon but too nervous about dropping that kind of cash on something i might not be able to keep alive and healthy."

Baby veiled are not expensive and easy to care for and are cool, a nice size.  Back in the 80's, the rhetoric was that all chameleons were hard to keep alive, I wonder why or how that got started?  Now I read that many are easy to care for and pretty hardy.


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Feb 23, 2010)

Galapoheros said:


> Baby veiled are not expensive and easy to care for and are cool, a nice size.  Back in the 80's, the rhetoric was that all chameleons were hard to keep alive, I wonder why or how that got started?  Now I read that many are easy to care for and pretty hardy.


It was true.
Almost (if not) all chameleons then were wc/imported keeping them alive was, and still can be, very difficult.
Husbandry has evolved a great deal since then as well.
Captive bred animals are little tanks. They really are quite hardy animals.

-Brad


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Feb 23, 2010)

redrumpslump said:


> I'm probably wrong but im gonna just gues and say Jackson chameleon? Awesome collection tho


Not a Jackson's.
In the same genus though, Trioceros.

-Brad


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Feb 23, 2010)

Here is a picture of one of my male Jackson's.
Trioceros jacksonii xanthalophus.

-Brad


----------



## wayne the pain (Feb 27, 2010)

I cant believe no one has got this yet, its Bas Rutten 

Nice collection of Chams mate


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 27, 2010)

Ahh I didn't know that jackson's were being considered their own genus.  Cool stuff!


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Feb 28, 2010)

ScottySalticid said:


> Ahh I didn't know that jackson's were being considered their own genus.  Cool stuff!


They're not.
Trioceros has been graduated to genus, but that includes many more species than Jackson's.

-Brad


----------



## kripp_keeper (Feb 28, 2010)

Trioceros fuelleborni?


----------



## Edd Eskimo (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey If you dont mind or any thing..Can you take some pics of their enclosures!?!?! I am interested on how you keep your great collection!!!


----------



## 8by8 (Feb 28, 2010)

Edd Eskimo said:


> Hey If you dont mind or any thing..Can you take some pics of their enclosures!?!?! I am interested on how you keep your great collection!!!


I second this. I always wanted a cham, and there is an expo close in a few weeks


----------



## dtknow (Feb 28, 2010)

Trioceros montium and gorgeous species at that. Assuming this is an import? I am eagerly hoping this species becomes settled into the hobby the way panthers are.(I would say jacksonii but the majority are still WC)


----------



## ccamaleon3000 (Feb 28, 2010)

nice collection of chameleons i was breeding those in 2000 neat animals


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Feb 28, 2010)

kripp_keeper said:


> Trioceros fuelleborni?


Nope 

-Brad


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Feb 28, 2010)

dtknow said:


> Trioceros montium and gorgeous species at that. Assuming this is an import? I am eagerly hoping this species becomes settled into the hobby the way panthers are.(I would say jacksonii but the majority are still WC)


Not montium (that species has two horns).
Both the animal yet to be identified and my Jackson's are CB.

-Brad


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Feb 28, 2010)

Here is my montium.
He is an imported long term captive.
I have had him for about a year.

-Brad


----------



## ballpython2 (Feb 28, 2010)

LOL@ the odd way your son chooses to "relax" on the couch..

Making my neck hurt haha


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Feb 28, 2010)

ballpython2 said:


> LOL@ the odd way your son chooses to "relax" on the couch..
> 
> Making my neck hurt haha


He had had it.
The night I took most of these pictures, he and his brother were down here with me and you can watch them (in the pictures) slowly collapsing from boredom.

-Brad


----------



## dtknow (Feb 28, 2010)

Fixated on the shape of its back and forgot about the horns! Then it must be deremensis?(though I can't see any spots...)


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 28, 2010)

*Some type of Hoeneli Sp.*

Very *rare* I have c.b. available to me.......$300 4 baby!  But amazing cham you got.....I assume W.C. Treat for internal parasites.

- Jason

P.S. here is a Panther Cham guys: {Ambilobe-daughters}


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Feb 28, 2010)

dtknow said:


> Then it must be deremensis?


Correct!
And captive born!!

Now, we have only to ID that Furcifer species

-Brad


----------



## dtknow (Feb 28, 2010)

wow...very impressive.

I will admit to admiring chams from afar but especially the trioceros group thye just seem too difficult to care for.


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Mar 10, 2010)

How about this one?


-Brad


----------



## Reptiliatus (Mar 10, 2010)

Rampholeon brevicaudatus?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 except I can't tell if there is a "beard" or not from the picture.


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Mar 10, 2010)

It is R. brevicaudatus!
The genus, however,  has changed to Rieppeleon.
I thought it might be a little tricky since this animal just hatched a few days ago.

By the way ... still waiting for ID on the Furcifer sp.

-Brad


----------



## Reptiliatus (Mar 20, 2010)

Brad Ramsey said:


> It is R. brevicaudatus!
> The genus, however,  has changed to Rieppeleon.
> I thought it might be a little tricky since this animal just hatched a few days ago.
> 
> ...


Yes!
Score! 

I was really looking for that itty bitty tail  hehe.... I love Chams


----------



## ZergFront (Mar 20, 2010)

Brad Ramsey said:


> Ha!
> spectrum is right.
> How about another ... although no one has identified the Furcifer sp. yet
> This one is easy!
> ...


 I know! It's a Triceratops! :liar: Did I get it? 

 I don't know chameleons too well, but you must have deep pockets, I've looked at some of them on price lists.


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Mar 20, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> I don't know chameleons too well, but you must have deep pockets, I've looked at some of them on price lists.


It is an expensive hobby but a lot of my animals have been given to me by other keepers or I have traded for them.

-Brad


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is another photo of the yet to be identified Furcifer species.
Any guesses?

-Brad


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 20, 2010)

Shot in the dark: F. monoceras?


----------



## presurcukr (Mar 20, 2010)

not realy good with chameleons but think Furcifer nicosiai


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Mar 20, 2010)

Nope.

-Brad


----------



## Sarcastro (Mar 20, 2010)

Just a guess F verrucosus?


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Mar 21, 2010)

Sarcastro said:


> Just a guess F verrucosus?


Good guess.
But, no.

-Brad


----------



## Sarcastro (Mar 21, 2010)

F. pardalis?...lol I'm stumped


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Mar 21, 2010)

This will give it away:
This species is the longest (tip to tip) recorded chameleon on record.

-Brad


----------



## Sarcastro (Mar 21, 2010)

Oustalet's Chameleon (Furcifer oustaleti) you did say it was easy..I would have never guessed it


----------



## Reptiliatus (Mar 21, 2010)

Brad Ramsey said:


> It is an expensive hobby but a lot of my animals have been given to me by other keepers or I have traded for them.
> 
> -Brad


I obviously realise that many different Chameleons have different requirements for husbandry but I wanted to ask you a few questions about lighting... For UVB emissions do you use a 10.0 reptisun uvb by zoomed on your panthers? Is a 5.0 more resonable? Thanks


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Mar 21, 2010)

Rosehairyred said:


> I obviously realise that many different Chameleons have different requirements for husbandry but I wanted to ask you a few questions about lighting... For UVB emissions do you use a 10.0 reptisun uvb by zoomed on your panthers? Is a 5.0 more resonable? Thanks


You know (believe it or not) I don't keep Furcifer pardalis (panthers), however, I have only recommended using a 10.0 if chameleons are housed in a Reptarium due to the denser mesh.
Reptisun 5.0's are on top of all of my enclosures. The tops are aluminum screen.

-Brad


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Mar 21, 2010)

Shall we keep going?
How about this guy?
He is a little over two months old.

-Brad


----------



## Reptiliatus (Mar 21, 2010)

Brad Ramsey said:


> You know (believe it or not) I don't keep Furcifer pardalis (panthers), however, I have only recommended using a 10.0 if chameleons are housed in a Reptarium due to the denser mesh.
> Reptisun 5.0's are on top of all of my enclosures. The tops are aluminum screen.
> 
> -Brad


Oh really?! You have beautiful Chams, but I thought you'd have a few panthers too...hehe

Thanks very much for your help there Brad! 

hmmm I'll have to take some time to guess this one...


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Mar 25, 2010)

Rosehairyred said:


> hmmm I'll have to take some time to guess this one...



Any guesses yet?

-Brad


----------



## Sarcastro (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm guessing with the spinal pattern and the ring pattern on the side
 Furcifer lateralis but thats a guess


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Mar 27, 2010)

Sarcastro said:


> I'm guessing with the spinal pattern and the ring pattern on the side
> Furcifer lateralis but thats a guess


Correct!
Furcifer lateralis lateralis 

-Brad


----------

